# Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2011)

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=952&tx_ttnews[backPid]=53&cHash=9e4f35f95665691285fb76f07af02f77

Wer will kann sich beteiligen.
Ich glaub ja nicht , das sich da 50 000 Angler und Naturfreunde finden werden.
Ich denke, so viele gibt es gar nicht.:q
Auch wenn Ich da nicht bedingungslos hinter stehe, möchte ich doch zeigen das Angler auch die Intressen der Fische vertreten können.
Ich will, als Anglergemeinschaft auch wahr genommen werden.#6

Da ich den Link nicht sauber einstellen kann, der Hinweis: Ihr findet es aber auch selbst auf der Seite.(rechts)


----------



## Simon1988 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

hallo Bernd2000 

die Seite lässt sich nicht öffnen

gruß simon1988


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews*http://tinyurl.com/3wsge9h*


----------



## Zusser (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Danke für den Hinweis, ich habe die Petition gezeichnet.

Das ist mal ein grundsätzlich sinnvolles Anliegen, auch wenn im Zuge der Atom-Ausstiegshysterie die Sache keine Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.

Für Interessierte, hier der Link zur Petition:
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=15952
Die Zeichnung kann bis zum 10. November 2011 erfolgen.

Um Petitionen mitzuzeichnen, muss man sich Anmelden.
Für politisch interessierte sicher sinnvoll, auch wenn in der Regel wenig konkretes erreicht wird. Leider.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Hallo miteinander,

bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass hier zum x-ten mal bewiesen wird, dass der deutsche Angler (es soll ja angeblich Millionen davon geben) den Allerwertesten nicht hochbringt. Die Unterstützung wird kläglich sein >>> vorwiegend nur Dampfplauderer in diversen Foren. Aktiv mit Namen und Unterzeichnung für etwas eintreten ist nicht. 

Der deutsche Angler ist so wie er ist: Jammernd und voller Selbstmitleid.

Ich habe übrigens die online-Petition mitgezeichnet.

Trotzdem: Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag.

Fischer am Inn


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Bin ja eigentlich Informatiker, habe aber auch einen Dipl.-Ing. für Kraftwerkstechnik. Darum mal einige Anmerkungen zum Thema Stromerzeugung:

Wir müssen uns mit dem Fakt anfreunden, dass praktisch jede Art der Stromerzeugung in unseren Breiten umweltschädlich ist:
Kohle und Gas: CO2-Ausstoss
Nukleartechnik: Abfall und Verstrahlungsrisiko
Windkraft: Schattenschlag und Vogeltötung
Photovoltaik: Sondermüllproblem
Erdwärme: Verursachung von Gebäudeschäden
Wasserkraft: Fischtötung und Gewässerbeeinträchtigung

Die im Rahmen des Umstiegs auf regenerative Energieerzeugung neu zu ziehenden Stromtrassen und die damit verbundenen Eingriffe in die Natur kommen noch dazu.

Ähnliche Petitionen könnten faktisch gegen jede andere Art der heutigen Energieerzeugung gestellt werden. 
Nur Leute ohne Sachverstand glauben, dass regenerative Stromerzeugung gleich umweltverträgliche Stromerzeugung ist. 

Da unser Stromverbrauch zukünftig eher steigen wird (Stichwort Elektromobilität), müssen wir uns als Gesellschaft nun entscheiden, wie wir diesen Strom zukünftig erzeugen wollen. Anblehnung ohne das Aufzeigen von Alternativen ist wertlos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Ich finde dies hier am wenigsten störend(auch und gerade für die Umwelt).



krickfan schrieb:


> Windkraft: Schattenschlag und Vogeltötung



Vögel können außenrum fliegen(Fische können leider nicht um ein WKW rumlaufen) und wenn die Mühlen nicht direkt neben einem Haus stehen, kann der Schatten doch keum irgendwas beeinträchtigen. Stünde dort ein Baum, machte er auch Schatten.
|kopfkrat


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



> Nukleartechnik: Abfall und Verstrahlungsrisiko


 
*Klugscheißmodus an*
Nicht alles was mit Nukleartechnik zu tuhen hat, hat automatisch was mit Radioaktivität zu tuhen. |znaika:
*Klugscheißmodus aus*

Spaß beiseite...

Ich gebe dir recht... irgendwie gibt es doch gegen jede Energieerzeugungsmethode Feinde. #d


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich finde dies hier am wenigsten störend(auch und gerade für die Umwelt).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem am Schattenschlag ist nicht der Schatten, sondern die durch die Drehung des Windrades ausgelöste "Stroboskopwirkung". Die hat Studien zufolge schon eine signifikante Wirkung auf die Psyche anfälliger Menschen.

Zum Thema Vogeltötung: Dummerweise scheinen die Vögel dazu nicht clever genug zu sein ... Siehe einschlägige Studien

Und zur Windkraft generell: Im Gegensatz zur Wasserkraft ist die Windkraft ein sog. stochastischer Einspeiser. Es wird halt nur Strom eingespeist, wenn Wind weht (das darf auch nicht zu viel sein, sonst muss das Windrad zur Vermeidung von Zerstörung gestoppt werden). Solange es also keine geeigneten Speicher gibt (z.B. Druckluft-Kurzzeitspeicher, oder Speicherung auf Basis Wasserstoff-Elektrolyse), kann Windkraft leider kein einziges heute existierendes Kraftwerk ablösen, wenn wir zuverlässig mit Strom versorgt werden sollen (oder wir bauen massenweise Gaskraftwerke).
Wasser fließt hingegen immer, weswegen Wasserkraftwerke auch bei Berücksichtigung des schwankenden Wasserpegels erheblich zuverlässiger einspeisen.


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

nen wkw ist aber für den fischbestand net gerade förderlich.
und da man schliesslich angler ist haben diese dinger zu verschwingen.

anglerinteressen sind durchzusetzen.  

*duckundrennweg*


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte Euer Augenmerk auf folgende Passage in der Petition richten:


*Methangasbildung *
*In den Stauhaltungen lagert sich Detritus und anderes organisches Material ab, das ständig verrottet und dabei erhebliche Mengen Methangas erzeugt, welches ein 20 mal stärkeres „Treibhausgas“ als CO2 ist! Allein dadurch kann bei der Stromerzeugung aus Wasserkraft mehr schädliches Treibhausgas)3 erzeugt werden, als es bei der Verbrennung von Kohle in Form von CO2 zur Erzeugung der gleichen Strommenge entsteht. *
*---- *
*)3 Die Welt v. vom 21. Juli 2000, die einen Artikel des New Scientist zitierte*.

Ich finde dieser Passus wird in der Diskussion – nicht nur hier sondern überall – nicht ausreichend mit einbezogen. Man tut immer so als wäre Wasserkraft absolut klimafreundlich und quasi als unangenehme Nebenwirkung werden die Fische lebendig durch den Fleischwolf (=Turbine) gedreht. Wasserkraftwerke erzeugen Methangas und sind damit schlimme Klimakiller.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wasserkraftwerke erzeugen Methangas und sind damit schlimme Klimakiller.


 
Bitte eine Nummer kleiner. Jedes Feuchtgebiet ist ein stetiger Methanproduzent, also Hochmoore, Tümpfel und vor allem auch flache, warme Weiher (z.B. die große Anzahl fränkischer Karpfenweiher). 

Dann nehmen wir noch den Methanausstoss der Viehhaltung dazu und kommen zum Schluss, dass die Wasserkraftwerke einen Promilleanteil des gesamten Methangasausstosses verursachen ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Hi krickfan

hast Du den Text der Petition zum Methangasausstoß (im Verhältnis zur Kohleverbrennung) genau gelesen und erfasst?


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

naja..als natur und tierfreund müsste man im grunde gegen alle technik sein.

im extremfall müsste sich der mensch dann sogar abschaffen


aber darum gehts ja nicht.
die frage ist eher..

was kann man besser machen.
gibt es eine möglichkeit für die wkw den fischschaden zu verringern?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi krickfan
> 
> hast Du den Text der Petition zum Methangasausstoß (im Verhältnis zur Kohleverbrennung) genau gelesen und erfasst?
> 
> ...


 
Sicher hab ich das. Die Aussage ist "Kohlekraftwerke statt Wasserkraft". Passt schwer in die aktuelle Ausrichtung unserer Gesellschaft zur Zukunft der Energieerzeugung.

Betrachte mal folgende Aspekte:
- dass Kohlekraftwerke (also sog. Grundlastkraftwerke) nur schwer mit bevorzugter Einspeisung von regenerativ erzeugtem Strom zusammenpassen (Stichwort Regelbarkeit)
- dass die Gesamtbilanz bzgl. Schadstoffausstoss bei Betrachtung der Verarbeitungskette von Kohle (Abbau, Verbrennung, Renatuierung von Tagebaugeländen) um Längen gegenüber Wasserkraft verliert
- dass Kohle endlich ist 
- dass der Methangasausstoss bei genauem Hinschauen lächerlich gering ist


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



krickfan schrieb:


> Sicher hab ich das. Die Aussage ist "Kohlekraftwerke statt Wasserkraft". Passt schwer in die aktuelle Ausrichtung unserer Gesellschaft zur Zukunft der Energieerzeugung.
> 
> Betrachte mal folgende Aspekte:
> - dass Kohlekraftwerke (also sog. Grundlastkraftwerke) nur schwer mit bevorzugter Einspeisung von regenerativ erzeugtem Strom zusammenpassen (Stichwort Regelbarkeit)
> ...




is dir bekannt, das im umkreis von kohlekraftewerken ein erhöhter schwefelsäureanteil in den gewässern nachgewiesen wurde?

(wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz irre)


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Ich habe erst die Tage gelesen, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo, dass der  durch Erneuerbare Energie erzeugte Strom oft ins Ausland verkauft,  verschenkt wird weil wir nicht genügend Strom speichern können, und die  Erneuerbare Energie oft Strom zu Zeiten produziert wo er nicht benötigt  wird. 
Später wenn der Strom knapp ist wird er dann teuer zurückgekauft. 

Stimmt es dass wir billigen Strom aus Norwegen etc, beziehen könnten,  aber wir den nicht kaufen weil unsere Atomindustrie soviel Strom  produziert dass dann kein solcher günstiger Strom in unser Netz  eingespeist werden darf? So schützt die Politik den Staat(Bevölkerung) und die Atomindustrie mit ihren künstlich  hochgehaltenen vor Preisschwankungen etc.?

Langsam ist mir Wurst was nach mir kommt........|bigeyes


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Stimmt es dass wir billigen Strom aus Norwegen etc, beziehen könnten, aber wir den nicht kaufen weil unsere Atomindustrie soviel Strom produziert dass dann kein solcher günstiger Strom in unser Netz eingespeist werden darf?


 
Für die maximale Übertragungsdistanz von Wechselstrom (unter Berücksichtigung akzaptabler Übetragungsverluste) gibt es eine einfache Formel: die Spannung in kV mal Kilometer.

Die Höchstspannungsleitungen übertragen Strom mit 380 kV, macht also eine maximale Übertragungsstrecke von ca. 400 km. 
Fazit: Stand heute schaffen wir es nicht mal, den Strom von der Nordsee nach Bayern zu übertragen, geschweige denn von Norwegen.

Die Lösung für dieses Problem bietet die Gleichspannungsübertragung via sog. Hochspannungs-Gleichspannungs-Übertragung (HGÜ). Das ist technisch eine komplexe Sache und mit großem Aufwand verbunden. Die notwendige Infrastruktur existiert nur rudimentär und erfordert Milliarden-Investitionen.

Für Interessierte:   http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochspannungs-Gleichstrom-Übertragung


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Fische kann man umleiten über Fischtreppen etc. - wenn man geeignete nachrüsten und bezahlen will.

Daher ist für mich als Angler nicht die Frage ob Wasserkraft, sondern wie und wer bezahlts...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



Luku schrieb:


> is dir bekannt, das im umkreis von kohlekraftewerken ein erhöhter schwefelsäureanteil in den gewässern nachgewiesen wurde?
> 
> (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz irre)


 
Das Problem wurde durch die Einführung der Rauchgasentschwefelung entschärft. 
Rauchgas enthält Schwefeldioxyd, das mit Wasser zu Schwefeliger Säure reagiert (wenn man es nicht via Rauchgasentschwefelung rausfiltert). Diese Schwefelige Säure führt zu saurem Regen, der Wälder, Gewässer etc. schädigt.

Übrigens: Kohlekraftwerke emitieren radioaktive Substanzen, und zwar nicht zu knapp:
http://www.bund-nrw.de/fileadmin/bu...ioaktivitaet_aus_Kohlekraftwerken_11_2008.pdf


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das Problem wurde durch die Einführung der Rauchgasentschwefelung entschärft.
> Rauchgas enthält Schwefeldioxyd, das mit Wasser zu Schwefeliger Säure reagiert (wenn man es nicht via Rauchgasentschwefelung rausfiltert). Diese Schwefelige Säure führt zu saurem Regen, der Wälder, Gewässer etc. schädigt.
> 
> Übrigens: Kohlekraftwerke emitieren radioaktive Substanzen, und zwar nicht zu knapp:
> http://www.bund-nrw.de/fileadmin/bu...ioaktivitaet_aus_Kohlekraftwerken_11_2008.pdf



entschärft, aber nicht behoben.
ich erinnere vage ..hier im ruhrgebiet ist dies aktuell thema bei einem neubau eines kohlekraftwerks. da wurde irgendwie diesbezüglich geschlampt.
und die lippe würde darunter "leiden" bzw. deren fischbestand.

etc.

für alles gibt es halt ein für und wieder.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fische kann man umleiten über Fischtreppen etc. - wenn man geeignete nachrüsten und bezahlen will.
> 
> Daher ist für mich als Angler nicht die Frage ob Wasserkraft, sondern wie und wer bezahlts...



Genauso ist es, deswegen habe ich diese Petition auch mitgezeichnet.

Schaut man sich einmal an den bestehenden WKA in meiner Region um, gibt es an den wenigsten Fischtreppen.
Dazu kommt noch die oftmals nicht beachtete bzw. ignorierte Mindestwassermenge, welche dem natürlichen Flusslauf zur Verfügung stehen muß.
Das interessiert die Herren Betreiber einfach nicht,
sind ja die Guten, die sauberen Strom machen.
Vom Schwallbetrieb ganz zu schweigen...
Es wird Zeit, dass denen mal auf die Finger gehauen wird.
Auf Verbands-/Vereinsebene ist das immer recht kostspielig, da auch ein Rechtsbeistand bezahlt werden muß.

René


----------



## Zusser (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fische kann man umleiten über Fischtreppen etc. - wenn man geeignete nachrüsten und bezahlen will.
> 
> Daher ist für mich als Angler nicht die Frage ob Wasserkraft, sondern wie und wer bezahlts...



Das Problem auf Fischtreppen zu reduzieren, reicht nicht.
Flüsse transportieren z.B. Geschiebe, also Sedimente aller Art und Kies. Kies bildet Kiesbänke, diese werden von vielen Fischen zur Fortpflanzung benötigt.
Wenn die Flüsse verbaut werden, können Sie diese Geschiebe nicht mehr transportieren, die Kiesbänke verschlammen.

Den Huchen/Bachforellen/Äschen/Nasen/... helfen Fischtreppen zwar beim Wandern, wenn sie dann am Oberlauf ihres Flusses keine Kiesbänke mehr finden, können sie trotzdem nicht laichen.

Leider kann man nicht jedes Problem mit Geld lösen.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fische kann man umleiten über Fischtreppen etc. - wenn man geeignete nachrüsten und bezahlen will.
> 
> Daher ist für mich als Angler nicht die Frage ob Wasserkraft, sondern wie und wer bezahlts...


 

Nun hat das aber seit über 100 Jahren keiner gemacht.
Der Aufstieg , wäre ja noch recht einfach zu lösen.
Der Abstieg, na ja mehr als ein paar Ideen besteht da wohl noch nicht.

Deine Antwort stimmt sicher, aber nur wenn man will!

Selbst bei Anhörung, würde dies ja nicht gleich ein Verbot ergeben.
Es würde lediglich der Wasserkraft und der Politik ein Zeichen sein das etwas gemacht werden sollte, bevor die Stimmung ganz kippt.
Mag sein das dann jemand will.


----------



## Kretzer83 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Selbst bei Anhörung, würde dies ja nicht gleich ein Verbot ergeben.



:vik:


----------



## anbeisser (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Wer will kann sich beteiligen.
Ich glaub ja nicht , das sich da 50 000 Angler und Naturfreunde finden werden.
Ich denke, so viele gibt es gar nicht.:q
.......................................................................................

Keine 50.000 Angler .....|kopfkrat

Alleine in meinem kleinen Sachsen Anhalt gibts 48.000 Angler die im LAV organisiert sind.
Die ganzen Angler in den eigenständigen Vereinen und die ganzen Schwxrzangler garnicht mit eingerechnet.:vik:

Petri ...
A.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es würde lediglich der Wasserkraft und der Politik ein Zeichen sein das etwas gemacht werden sollte, bevor die Stimmung ganz kippt.
> Mag sein das dann jemand will.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Petent nicht annimmt das es zu einem Verbot kommt.
Aber der von dir angesprochene Umstand einer umfassenden Beleuchtung des Themas wäre ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Man glaubt garnicht, zu was ein Umweltminister (eines BL) alles in der Lage ist, wenn die Fragen von "oben" kommen....


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Wer will kann sich beteiligen.
> Ich glaub ja nicht , das sich da 50 000 Angler und Naturfreunde finden werden.
> Ich denke, so viele gibt es gar nicht.:q
> .......................................................................................
> ...


 

na denn, 354/50000 ist der Stand.

Würde die Nabu so etwas zum Schutze des Komorans machen, hätte sie wohl längst die 50000 Stimmen zusammen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> na denn, 354/50000 ist der Stand.
> 
> Würde die Nabu so etwas zum Schutze des Komorans machen, hätte sie wohl längst die 50000 Stimmen zusammen.



Und interessant anzusehen:

Von der Spitze des RhFV hat keiner gezeichnet, weder der Präsident noch der Geschäftsführer #t


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

*ÄÄÄhhhhmmmmmm* @ krickfan

http://www.swr.de/report/-/id=233454/did=6921336/pv=video/nid=233454/1hqlbe6/index.html

Norwegen könnte mit Strom aus Wasserkraft *60 europäische Atomkraftwerke  ersetzen*. Mehrere Firmen wollen ein erstes Kabel von Norwegen nach  Deutschland verlegen, das Projekt *NORGER*. So könnte sauberer und  billiger Strom (1.400 MW) in beide Richtungen fließen: *Überschüssige  deutsche Windkraft ließe sich in norwegischen Pumpspeicherkraftwerken  speichern* und bei Bedarf nach Deutschland zurückholen. Doch es fehlt  eine *simple Verordnung* um das Seekabel ans deutsche Netz anschließen zu  können. Für das zuständige *Bundeswirtschaftsministerium besteht "kein  Änderungsbedarf"*. Der Bundesverband Windenergie sieht NORGER durch die  Bundesregierung blockiert.



Weder die deutsche Bevölkerung noch unsere Volksvertreter interessieren sich dafür, und von Engagement .......

Einfach Lachhaft alles, und da regen wir uns über Kollegen auf die ein bisschen Müll am Angelplatz liegen lassen.

Es lebe die Wirtschaft und die Geldmacht, Demokratie ist nicht für uns gemacht, da verdienen andere dran, und keiner merkt etwas.





krickfan schrieb:


> Für die maximale Übertragungsdistanz von Wechselstrom (unter Berücksichtigung akzaptabler Übetragungsverluste) gibt es eine einfache Formel: die Spannung in kV mal Kilometer.
> 
> Die Höchstspannungsleitungen übertragen Strom mit 380 kV, macht also eine maximale Übertragungsstrecke von ca. 400 km.
> Fazit: Stand heute schaffen wir es nicht mal, den Strom von der Nordsee nach Bayern zu übertragen, geschweige denn von Norwegen.
> ...


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich habe erst die Tage gelesen, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo, dass der durch Erneuerbare Energie erzeugte Strom oft ins Ausland verkauft, verschenkt wird weil wir nicht genügend Strom speichern können,


 
Ich habe Windparks aufn Acker im Revier stehen,30-40% Strom werden z.t.in die erde geleitet weil die Netze nicht genug ausgebaut sind,besonders dann wenn viel Produziert wird (viel Wind).

Oder auch verschenkt...ja da ist was dran was du da gesehen hast.Irgendwie muss ja die Lobbypolitik funktionieren,das darf nur der kleine Mann nicht wissen oder sollte es nicht,darum hört und sieht man auch darüber wenig.
Sowas kommt halt sofort untern tisch wenn da wer Nachforscht Aktiv wird....warum das so ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fische kann man umleiten über Fischtreppen etc. - wenn man geeignete nachrüsten und bezahlen will.
> 
> Daher ist für mich als Angler nicht die Frage ob Wasserkraft, sondern wie und wer bezahlts...


Genau, man kann etwas tun, die Techniken von Wasserkraft und Windkraft weiter verbessern. 

Gerade dazu schießen die Studiengänge zu Regenerativer Energietechnik und ähnlichen wie die Pilze aus dem Boden, und finden regen Anklang bei den neuen Studenten! :m
Das ist gut, denn nur so wird an Verbesserung gearbeitet.

Man kann verbessern, immer weiter, Wasserkraft, Windkraft, auch die anderen sogar. 
Gegenüber radiaktiver Verstrahlung auftgrund von Unfällen (die ja propagandamäßig niemals |rolleyes auftreten konnten ...) und auch dauerhafter Kleinentweichungen sind die anderen Schädigungen Peanuts, selbst das vielbeschworene CO2, das im Moment immer noch weniger ist als normal. 
Wie weiter oben schon beigetragen, ist Methan ein ganz anderer "Klimaknüller", kommt in Sumpfgebieten und abgestorbenen Meeresgebieten seit Ewigkeiten standardmäßig zum Einsatz, so waren Arktis und Antarktis ja schon öfter mal pudelwarm und das Meer stand 12m höher. 
Ging auch alles und man hatte es näher zum Strand ... 

Die Windkraftwerke mußten erst leiser werden, das war lange Zeit in den 80ern des vorigen Jahrtausends ein Problem, mit den Verbessungen an den Blättern durch Rechnersimulation wurden sie richtig gut. Genauso muss an Wasserkraftwerken weiter entwickelt werden, langsam laufende Schaufeln etc., sowas geht alles .., muss man nur wollen, muss man nur bezahlen (wie Thomas schon schreibt)

Und einige tote Tiere aufzuzählen, sozusagen die Versuchsopfer der Natur, das ist arg albern - weil Standard in der Natur und der Evolution. Die funktioniert sogar nur mit Todesopfern, weil es müssen welche ausgesondert werden.
Die Tiere müssen und werden sich dran gewöhnen, Fische, Vögel, was auch immer, aber die Dummen werden wie auch immer von einer solchen Technologie überrascht und sorgen dann für Tote. 
Das ist aber normal und war immer normal, es gibt immer Ausschuss bei der Adaption, aber noch immer in geschätzten ca. 2 Mrd. Jahren haben die heutigen Tiere es geschafft, sonst wären sie nicht da. Weit heftigere Adaptionen ...

Wenn jetzt jemand 100 zerhäckselte Lachse aufzählt, ist das schade, aber kein Trauerfall, solange die anderen noch durchkommen. Und so dumm sind die Fische eben nicht, sie können sogar ganz anständig Treppen steigen u.a., wenn man ihnen etwas anbietet.

Lange Ausführung, kurz zusammengefasst: 
Gerade gegen Windenergienutzung und Fließwasserenergienutzung gibt es wenig ernstlich einzuwenden, außer eben: :m
Macht sie noch besser und so schadwirkungsfrei wie möglich! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich habe Windparks aufn Acker im Revier stehen,30-40% Strom werden z.t.in die erde geleitet weil die Netze nicht genug ausgebaut sind,besonders dann wenn viel Produziert wird (viel Wind).


Das ist aber bekannt und wird auch versucht zu lösen, nennt sich dann z.B. Energiemanagement und Stromnetze usw., das ist recht neu.
Solange dafür keiner gute Lösungen und Technologien entwickelt hat, kann es auch nicht einfach so funktionieren, die Stromverkäufer können das bisher nicht so recht ...
Typisch für (Forschungs)Förderungen aus dem Füllhorn, dass nach dem Boom von den vielen neuen kleinen Stromerzeugungsstationen die nachfolgenden Verteilungsprobleme erstmal übersehen wurden. :g

Daher nicht meckern, sondern (selber?) besser machen! :m


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

@ Nordlichtangler
Sicher deine Gedanken sind so falsch nicht.

Aber es geht nicht nur um ein paar Lachse.
Es geht um das gesammte Vorkommen von Wanderfischen in Deutschland.
Die sind nicht umsonst schon fast alle bei uns ausgestorben!
Es geht darum ob wir diese Arten erhalten wollen, oder nicht.
Noch gibt es keine Fischpässe die die Nachteile von Querbauwerken und Wasserkraft ganz aufheben. Beim Abstieg, kaum im Ansatz und das nach Jahrhunderten der Wasserkraftnutzung.
Diese Anhörung könnte ein Schrittchen in die Richtung sein die Problematik klar zu machen.
Nur mit Druck, werden Möglichkeiten des Fischauf und Abstieges durch zu setzen sein.
Aus gutem Willen, wird wohl keiner auf Gewinn verzichten und teure Fischpässe fördern.


Die Wanderfische kann man nun um Ihrer selbst schützen wollen, oder auch um die Arten zu erhalten da sie mal für die Wirtschaft wichtig sein könnten.
So wie Sie es sehr lange waren.
Heute leben wir auf Kredit, wir verbrauchen mehr als die Natur uns geben kann, nur das wird schon sehr bald wieder anders werden. 
Mag sein, das dann diese Fische fehlen.
Schade die kamen mal aus dem Meer als Nahrung, ohne das sie geholt werden mußten. Auch eine art Energie zu sparen.

Deine Antwort zeigt mir aber das die Zeiten sich in Deutschland nicht wandeln.
Arten sterben eben nicht zur zeit so aus wie immer.
Nein wir sind mitten in einer Zeit, in der Arten so schnell Verschwinden das sie als eines der Größten Artsterben der Erdgeschichte angesehen wird.
Wir werden aufpassen müssen nicht selbst zu verschwinden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @ Nordlichtangler
> Sicher deine Gedanken sind so falsch nicht.


immerhin ...



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es geht um das gesammte Vorkommen von Wanderfischen in Deutschland.
> Die sind nicht umsonst schon fast alle bei uns ausgestorben!


Aber doch nicht durch Wasserkraftwerke allein ...



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Noch gibt es keine Fischpässe die die Nachteile von Querbauwerken und Wasserkraft ganz aufheben. Beim Abstieg, kaum im Ansatz und das nach Jahrhunderten der Wasserkraftnutzung.
> Diese Anhörung könnte ein Schrittchen in die Richtung sein die Problematik klar zu machen.


Der Gedanke zielt in die richtige Richtung, wie ich oben aber auch schrieb: Es muss nach bestverträglichen Lösungen gesucht werden!



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nur mit Druck, werden Möglichkeiten des Fischauf und Abstieges durch zu setzen sein.
> Aus gutem Willen, wird wohl keiner auf Gewinn verzichten und teure Fischpässe fördern.


Du hast keinen Druck, das ist unrealistisch.
Es geht um Energiewirtschaft, und die meisten wollen nicht auf den Kühlschrank und alles das nützliche und unnütze Zeug (wie z.B. TV) verzichten. Da ist das Grundbedürfnis näher als der Schützerenthusiasmus.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Heute leben wir auf Kredit, wir verbrauchen mehr als die Natur uns geben kann, nur das wird schon sehr bald wieder anders werden.
> Mag sein, das dann diese Fische fehlen.
> Schade die kamen mal aus dem Meer als Nahrung, ohne das sie geholt werden mußten. Auch eine art Energie zu sparen.


Da stimme ich dir im Grunde zu, nur ein Fehler sei genannt:
es gibt dabei keinen Kredit :m
Weil das keiner kreditiert sondern irgendwann nach Aufstauung drakonisch bestraft, und sei es mit weitgehender Auslöschung. :g
Über die an sich beste Nahrungsressource für den Menschen, nämlich der Fisch und zudem seine schonendste Nutzung durch Angelei , brauchen wir nicht zu streiten, da liegen wir auf einer Linie.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Deine Antwort zeigt mir aber das die Zeiten sich in Deutschland nicht wandeln.


Doch, aber ich sehe das nur etwas anders und will nicht das Feuer mit dem Ölkanister (Kohle;Kernkraft) löschen.
Denn irgendwoher muss der Strom kommen, aus der Nummer kommst Du und ich und alle nicht raus. 
Wer das nicht einsehen will, der müßte konsequenterweise erstmal in das Vorstromzeitzeitalter aussteigen und dann sagen wie toll das ist ...



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Arten sterben eben nicht zur zeit so aus wie immer.
> Nein wir sind mitten in einer Zeit, in der Arten so schnell Verschwinden das sie als eines der Größten Artsterben der Erdgeschichte angesehen wird.


Das ist doch gelinde gesagt nur Panikmache.
Wer hat denn genau nachgezählt wieviel wirklich noch da sind?
Hast Du eine Vorstellung davon wieviel Arten in den ca. 2Mrd Jahren schon ausgestorben sind, alleine wieviel Menschenarten? 
Das ist todsicher eine Zahl mit sehr vielen Nullen, statistisch fast alle Arten sind ausgestorben, und es ist im Sinne der Evolution einfach stinknormal, kein Grund für Panik und Panikmache, sondern für besonnenes Handeln. 
Die gegen einen auch von mir gewünschten Angelnaturpark Deutschland oder gar Angelnaturpark Europa oder noch lieber Angelnaturpark Terra sind leider auch gewichtig, nämlich schlichtweg die Lebensinteressen von bis zu 7 Mrd. Menschen auf diesem Planeten, über 80 Mio auf diesem kleinen Erdflecken allein. 
Die wollen alle satt werden, nicht frieren und ihre Bedürfnisse gedeckt sehen. Darauf haben die sogar einen nachvollziehbaren Anspruch. Das zu negieren wäre realitätsfremd, und wird leicht entdeckt. 

Gleichwohl sind machbare Maßnahmen und Verbesserungen umzusetzen, ich kann nichtmal mehr die Jahreszahl sagen, wann und wo der Bericht zu neuen Wasserkraftwerkturbinen mit guter Fischschonung lief? 
Wo sind die denn hin und eingebaut?
Das Problem ist dann da wo Luku oben schon schrieb, wirtschaftspolitisch wird vieles toleriert oder hingebogen, was nach vernunftgetriebener Analyse nicht toleriert werden sollte.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wir werden aufpassen müssen nicht selbst zu verschwinden.


Das müssen wir schon immer, seit dem ersten Tag. 
Es wäre für die Evolution auf der Erde sicher nichtmal tragisch, es sind übrigens schon tausende(!) von Menschenarten ausgestorben. 
Alleine das Ansinnen eines menschenwürdigen Lebens für möglichst alle Menschen, in Abwägung von Pflege und Abbau von Naturressourcen, das kann der Leitstern sein.

Radikale Angler-Wasserkraftwerkstürmer wirken da nach meiner Ansicht deplaziert, da sich ein Großteil der vielen anderen Menschen die Augen reiben wird, und nicht verstehen kann, was diese doch nachvollziehbar für jeden Menschen optimal netten Energiezapfstellen so fürchterlich machen soll. 
Damit schießt sich eine solche Aktion weitgehend selber ab, das ist dann sehr schade!
Deswegen weise ich auf eine geschicktere Argumentation auf den Kern der Sache,  nach notwendigen technischen Verbesserungen zur Fischschonung hin! :m

Diese kann man machen - wenn man denn gewillt ist oder geschubst wird , die sind möglich und stehen bereit, die müssen nur mit einem relativ kleinen Aufpreis finanziert werden. 

Was man ala Katalysator, EU-Norm in immer weiteren Stufen dem Normalbürger zumutet, kann man auch den Energiewirtschaftlern zumuten. Im Vergleich zur Maschinenstürmerei nur ein kleiner und viel leichter aushandelbarer Verbesserungsschritt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> *ÄÄÄhhhhmmmmmm* @ krickfan
> 
> http://www.swr.de/report/-/id=233454/did=6921336/pv=video/nid=233454/1hqlbe6/index.html
> 
> ...



Habe leider gerade erst den Beitrag gesehen, deshalb kommt meine Reaktion ein wenig spät ...

Die Maximallleistung der im Rahmen von NorGer verlegten Leitungen beträgt 1,4 GW. Das ist nicht mal die Hälfte eines Großkraftwerks ...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NorGer

Nächstes Problem: NorGer besteht aus 1 Leitung. Das bedeutet schlicht und ergreifend, dass entweder Strom Richtung Norwegen fließt oder in die andere Richtung. Das kann nicht einfach so im Minutentakt umgestellt werden. 
Allein aus diesem Grund eignet nich NorGer nicht wirklich für die Speicherung stochastisch erzeugten EE-Stroms, um diesen dann eine Stunden später wieder abzurufen. 

Weiteres Problem: Es ist mitnichten so, dass Norwegen darauf wartet, seine Täler für deutsche Stromversorgungssicherheit zu fluten. Über das derzeitige NorGer-Projekt hinausgehend ist da nichts geplant.

Statt auf irgendwelche Spinnereien zu setzen, sollte man sich in Deutschland endlich mal daran machen, einen leistungsfähigen Prototypen zur Umwandlung von Strom in synthetisches Erdgas (auf Basis Wasserstoff-Elektrolyse) zu bauen. Die Grünen haben immer noch nicht gepeilt, dass EE mit der Speicherung steht und fällt.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

@ Nordlichtangler
Na da stehen wir viel dichter bei einander als es den Anschein hatte.

Nur sollten wir auch verzichten lehrnen.
Besonders in Deutschland wird so etwas wenig beachtet.
Eben kam ein Spott zum Elefantenschutz in Afrika.
Würden andere Kulturen eben so denken wie die Deutschen, gäbe es dort sicher keine Großtiere mehr.

Wasserkraftnutzung ist sicher sehr sinnvoll, aber immer nur unter der Voraussetzung des Gewässerschutzes.
Sicher die Wasserkraft ist nicht der alleinige Grund das viele Arten verschwinden oder Verschwunden sind.
Da sind heute die Querbauwerke und fehlende Laichgelegenheiten sicher vorrangig zu nennen.

Fischschonende Wasserkraftnutzung bedeutet lediglich das die Verluste verringert werden. Wenn es vorher bis zu 100% waren ist 50% eine deutliche Verbesserung.
Aber auch 5-10% sind sehr viel, wenn mehrere Kraftwerke hintereinander stehen.

Aber schauen wir zur Meerforelle.
Wo klappte die Wiederansiedlung bei künstlicher Erbrütung, am besten? Küstennah in S.H, Niedersachsen und N.R.W.

In der Elbe wurde Geesthacht vor kurzem umgebaut.
An der Weser wurde die Wasserkraft bei Bremen lange nicht genutzt, nun wird ein Wasserkraftwerk errichtet und ein sehr moderner Pass angelegt.
Aber ob sie deutliche Verbesserungen bringen, bleibt zu hoffen.
Wie es im Unterlauf des Rheins ist?
Ich meine aber der ist nicht voll verbaut.
Wer sich anschaut wo sehr erfolgreiche Wanderfischprojekte laufen wird bemerken das sie sich immer (noch) unterhalb dieser Bauwerke befinden.
Oberhalb wird sehr viel versucht, nur kommen eben nur wenige/keine dort zurück.
Bedeutet der Aufstieg ist noch nicht ausreichend.
Beim Abstieg wird es ungleich schwerer die Verluste zu senken.

Wer sich mal die Fischarten anschaut die weite Teile Deutschlands selbsstständig besiedeln wird viele vermissen.
Das tun nicht nur Angler und Fischer, nein auch Raubfische oder Vögel.
Wanderfische wie Stichlinge, Neunaugen, Flundern, Maifische bringen auch in nahrungsarmen Gewässern viel Futter ein.
Ein Teil dessen was also ein natürliches Gewässer ausmacht fehlt heute völlig in weiten Teilen.
Wer in so einem Gewässer fischt wird staunen, auch in einem kleinem Füsschen werden z.B Hechte so sehr groß.
Was wir heute oft vorfinden, hat nur noch wenig mit dem zu tun was einmal war.
Leider bemerkt das alles kaum Jemand, darum unterzeichne ich, auch wenn ich grundsätzlich für die Nutzung von Wasserkraft bin.

Anmerkung: Es handelt sich lediglich um eine Anhörung zur Wasserkraft.


----------



## hecht131244 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Liebe Angelfreunde,
Wasserkraft ist überhaupt nicht öko - wer es nicht glaubt hat eine solche Anlage noch nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachtet. Es werden nicht nur täglich massenhaft Fische umgebracht, sondern es gibt eine Fülle weiterer Probleme, die die meisten gar nicht kennen. Hier eine paar Stichworte: Stauhaltungen, Algenblüten, stark wechselnde Sauerstoffverhältnisse, extreme pH-Werte, toxisches Ammoniak, Repression, Schwallbetrieb, Methangasbildung, Ausrottung der Aale (Blankaale kommen nicht mehr zu ihren Laichgebieten in der Sargasso See), Lachs-Wiederansiedlungsprojekte sind sinnlos und und und....
Wer sich informieren will der schaue hier: 
http://www.hessenfischer.net/start.htm - auf "Wasserkraft" klicken!
(mit vielen Fotos!).
Wer dann die Petition nicht mitzeichnet, dem ist nicht zu helfen und ist kein Angler!
Winfried Klein


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> Wasserkraft ist überhaupt nicht öko ...



was für eine unglückliche aussage.

nur weil energieproduzenten maximalprofit erzielen wollen und deshalb bei der nutzung der wasserkraft durchaus mögliche "ökologisierende" maßnahmen einsparen, ist wasserkraft längst nicht disqualifiziert.

finde ich schade, dass argumentationsketten derart verkürzt werden und der sache an sich so schaden zugefügt wird, hier z.b. wird ökologische nutzung in abrede gestellt und die auschließlich gewinnorientierten kräfte weder benannt noch kritisiert noch infrage gestellt.

hab die petition gezeichnet - weil ich das anliegen unterstütze, bin aber mit oben geschilderter verkürzung ganz und gar nicht einverstanden.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> Wasserkraft ist überhaupt nicht öko - wer es nicht glaubt hat eine solche Anlage noch nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachtet.
> 
> ...
> ...



Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe: Für jede Art der Stromerzeugung gibt es gute Gründe, so eine Petition zu unterzeichen.
Kein Experte setzt Windkraft-, Photovoltaik- oder Wasserkraft-basierte Stromerzeugung mit umweltfreundlicher Stromerzeugung gleich. Die gibt es genau genommen (fast) nicht. Es geht um regenerative, also nachhaltige, Stromerzeugung.

Wer also verlangt, diese Petition zu unterzeichnen, soll bitte im gleichen Atemzug die Alternativen für die zukünftige Sicherung des Strombedarfs nennen.

Die meisten Leute haben leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ihr Wohlstand eigentlich entsteht. Dagegen sein ist viel einfacher als Lösungen zu suchen.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Ich bin für Windkraft !
Klar, auch da verunglücken Vögel!
Aber es werden nicht gleich ganze Artengemeinschaften ausgerottet.
Den Aufschrei möchte ich erleben wenn gleich sämtliche Zugvögel gleichzeitig bedroht wären.
Täglich unter jedem größerem Windrad, tausende toter Vögel.
Der Wasserkraft gebe ich keine Schuld, die nutzt nur die Gesetze und Regelungen die bestehen und wir sollten diese Regeln verändern.
Wenn nicht Angler und Fischer, wer dann?
Aber auch dann Ist Wasserkraft nur ein Teil der Querbauproblematik.


----------



## hecht131244 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

Hallo die letzten Kommentatoren,

lest doch mal den Beitrag in angegebenen Link!
Wer hier keine Ahnung hat, seht ihr dann selbst!

Ein Problem ist, dass sich Angler um ihre ureigensten Probleme nicht genug kümmern. Sie wollen nur große und viele Fische fangen. Das Energieproblem können wir nicht lösen, dass hat uns die Politik eingebrockt und mit dem Wohlstand - der geht den Bach runter mit Wind, Sonne und auch mit Wasser!

Hierüber könnte ich einen langen Vortrag halten, der Angler sicher langweilen würde.
Viele Grüße und Petri heil

W. Klein


----------



## kxxxkfxx (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Hallo die letzten Kommentatoren,
> lest doch mal den Beitrag in angegebenen Link!



Habe ich.



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Wer hier keine Ahnung hat, seht ihr dann selbst!



Aha.



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Ein Problem ist, dass sich Angler um ihre ureigensten Probleme nicht  genug kümmern. Sie wollen nur große und viele Fische fangen.



Angeln ist mein Hobby, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es hat in meinem Leben sicher keine Priorität vor der Stromerzeugung. Und ich würde auch dann sicher glücklich weiterleben, wenn es keine Aale mehr gäbe (Was sich aber mit etwas Sachverstand auch bei Nutzung der Wasserkraft verhindern lässt).



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Das  Energieproblem können wir nicht lösen, dass hat uns die Politik  eingebrockt und mit dem Wohlstand - der geht den Bach runter mit Wind,  Sonne und auch mit Wasser!



Aber sicher lässt sich das lösen. Es wird uns viel Geld kosten und vielleicht wird wegen der zukünftigen Stromrechnung die nächste Angel etwas billiger, aber unsere Kinder werden von uns eine zuverlässige Stromversorgung erben.
Übrigens: Dass das Öl ausgeht und AKWs irgendwie ein Image-Problem haben, liegt sicher nicht an den Politikern.



hecht131244 schrieb:


> Hierüber könnte ich einen langen Vortrag halten, der Angler sicher langweilen würde.



Lieber noch mal Nachdenken über die Richtigkeit des Inhalts ...


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Petition-Bundestag :Gegen die Nutzung der Wasserkraft*

brauch ich ja nichts mehr schreiben,
danke, krickfan.


----------

